
Show HN: Mysafe – Zero Knowledge ID Platform - ko3us
https://mysafe.io/
======
johnmarcus
why would a company implement this and give up so much control of their users?
why would I pay for encrypted file storage when i get 250gb for free with
keybase.io?

